# here is a game 4 ya!



## Shae (Jul 27, 2004)

Its simple acutaly. Just type your opinion of the person who posted here b4 you. I see you guys react to other people here and give you opinion. So here is your chance to do it. 

*So, anyone wanna play?*


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2004)

Shae has a warm heart and a hot body, all steamed up thinking of The Rock.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 27, 2004)

Rg69 makes me all steamy!

btw this has been done a couple of times b4


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 28, 2004)

KatZ SuK!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2004)

Dale is a funny guy but sometimes I have no idea where he is coming from


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 28, 2004)

Banned Me


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2004)

deserved it


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 28, 2004)

Seems like a good person just wondering what is all this banning stuff


----------



## trHawT (Jul 28, 2004)

Haven't been here that long.  lol.  Katamaster seems knowledgeable and a decent person.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jul 28, 2004)

trhawt hasnt filled out his profile so we know very little about him.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jul 28, 2004)

Bulletproof has some great posts - ok well some of the ones I've read I thought were good.


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 28, 2004)

Never really conversed with Spitfire


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 28, 2004)

You haven't missed much.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey no ganging up on me now... I'm doing 4 people's work here...


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jul 28, 2004)

Spitfire - it all depends on the workload - I would love to take the time to converse with many of you IMer's


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 28, 2004)

^ seems real nice so I wont take this any further...


			
				Jo-Anna said:
			
		

> Hey no ganging up on me now... I'm doing 4 people's work here...


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jul 28, 2004)

What a nice guy!!  Thanks... 

I think that's it for me today - you people have a great weekend I'm away until Aug. 3rd.

bye for now my IM friends...


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jul 28, 2004)

i hate to break the chain so early but i dont feel spitfire got the recognition he deserves ..... bong and munchies ..... need we say more? lol


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 28, 2004)

Knows me well  ... did you see my last thread... Its funny even if your not a pot head... Ill bump it


----------



## Shae (Jul 28, 2004)

And I will take a gander at Spitfire's last thread. *ZOOM*

*Carry on with the game.*


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 28, 2004)

^Seems like a down ass female


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2004)

used the phrase down ass......what the hell does that mean?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 28, 2004)

It means she's a..........wait a sec, I'm not answering that or you'll ban me again.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2004)

too late....

BANNED


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 28, 2004)

Not to sure... BUT I LIKE IT
See you have to say the sentence out loud for it to make sence, it kinda rolls off the tounge... Sorry I was babbleing there for a minute

P-Funk has to vacation in Florida so he can show me how to grow some lats


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> too late....
> 
> BANNED



....................


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 28, 2004)

Keeps getting himself banned by P-funk


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 28, 2004)

Wishes he could have been banned by The Funk


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2004)

good call.....some people are just pretendin'

aparantly wants some lats?  P-funk has no idea how to grow them either but wishes he knew.


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 28, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Wishes he could have been banned by The Funk


Hey don't get me involved in this. I don't know about all this Banning stuff, but it doesn't sound good, leave me out of it.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2004)

you are in it whether you know it or not.  you have brought this upon yourself.


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just wait a second here we can talk this out, I don't know Max or Spitfire, I have never replied to any of their posts, I swear I'm not inolved in whatever they are involved with.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 28, 2004)

Sean0621 said:
			
		

> Hey don't get me involved in this. I don't know about all this Banning stuff, but it doesn't sound good, leave me out of it.


Getting banned means you can no longer post curses.  

Fuc#   Shi*   As%hol@  Dic&Hea$

See, automatically get filtered.   Damn you for this, P-funk!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 28, 2004)

Sean0621 said:
			
		

> Just wait a second here we can talk this out, I don't know Max or Spitfire, I have never replied to any of their posts, I swear I'm not inolved in whatever they are involved with.


He lies!!!!!!!!!
He's the one who made me do it, strike him down mighty Funk!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2004)

Sean0621  you are..................




BANNED


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 28, 2004)

Hhahaaahaaahahha sean got banned


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 28, 2004)

God Damnit, you guys got me in trouble, I hate you both.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 28, 2004)

Sean0621 said:
			
		

> God Damnit, you guys got me in trouble, I hate you both.


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 28, 2004)

...  ...


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2004)

LOL, getting banned by me is a joke that caught on when PreMier was making fun of me.  I don't have the power actually ban anyone.  But apparently gettign banned by p-funk is trendy now.


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 28, 2004)

Obviously
<------------------


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LOL, getting banned by me is a joke that caught on when PreMier was making fun of me.  I don't have the power actually ban anyone.  But apparently gettign banned by p-funk is trendy now.


Sure, sure.  He rules w/an iron fist and then covers up by calling it "trendy".  Dictator!


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 28, 2004)

The only way I can explain it is it is like a pet rock.. yeah a pet rock, completely useless, serves no purpose, cant do shit with it, but its so cool you just have to get one for yourself.


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 28, 2004)

What a crazy trend, it's worse than bringing back big hair, or parachute pants.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2004)

DOn't front like you weren't scared you little p*ssy...lol


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 28, 2004)

It just added to the coolness, yeah so I also said coolness, you gat a problem with that F-Punk...







Sorry man I's just playin


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 28, 2004)

O K Pfunk you'll get no more trouble out of me.





















pussy


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2004)

Not you d*ckhead.  Sean was scared.

LOL....f-punk.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2004)

sean where in OH?  I grew up in Cleveland.


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 28, 2004)

No opposite side of lake erie, Toledo


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 28, 2004)

Cleveland's good to go though, Toledo is like a miniature Detroit, both are cities built on car factories.


----------



## Shae (Jul 28, 2004)

^ Knows a lot of places to take a trip to. 

*Okay, whos' next?*


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm next......^started a fun thread.


----------



## Shae (Jul 28, 2004)

^ Even though we don't chat. You seem like a pretty cool dude.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

^wants to be Funkafied


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LOL, getting banned by me is a joke that caught on when PreMier was making fun of me.  I don't have the power actually ban anyone.  But apparently gettign banned by p-funk is trendy now.



What have I done...


----------



## gr81 (Jul 28, 2004)

who the hell is in charge here?!    lol


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

gr81 is in chagre here.


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 29, 2004)

Relinquished command


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 29, 2004)

Is going to change his avatar


----------



## Shae (Jul 29, 2004)

^  Lives up to screen name by saying what he wants and doesn't care what anyone says.


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 29, 2004)

Still needs to affirm gender


----------



## Shae (Jul 29, 2004)

^ Check yahoo profile. Screen Name : Shae2K3


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 29, 2004)

likes the rock more than i hate him


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 29, 2004)

Likes cats, and I hate them

PS Sorry, no results were found for:
"Shae2K3". 

We recommend trying an
advanced search.


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 29, 2004)

wants a link for it


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 29, 2004)

likes to "spit" something warm...


----------



## Shae (Jul 29, 2004)

^ Likes cats just like me.


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 29, 2004)

^ profile is still not viewable


----------



## Shae (Jul 29, 2004)

http://profiles.yahoo.com/shae2k3

If you don't see it, oh well, I tried. And Johnnny & RG, please convince Spitfire that I am a female. He is not at all convinced.


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 29, 2004)

Is one Cool Ass Female


----------



## Shae (Jul 29, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Is one Cool Ass Female



Why thank you! Your a sweetie.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

Is not as confused by Rock's sexual ambiguity as I am.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jul 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> likes to "spit" something warm...



wtf


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 30, 2004)

^ Thats what I said


----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Is not as confused by Rock's sexual ambiguity as I am.



And The Rock is a sexy beast. Isn't that right R.G. ?


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 2, 2004)

He was talking about RG


----------

